# Tips and advice plz



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, ok so my pom has a seriously hard time being left alone. I spend tons of time with her and she gose just about everywhere with me. But I sometimes have to leave her alone. But can't ever an anything more then a hour bc I get a guilty conscious knowin how upset she is. When I return I can tell she has been crying as her eyes and face are wet and she whimpers a completely different whimper then any I have heard from her before she then won't allow me to go anywhere else in the house without her for atleast a hour. I will be returning to work soon and am worried about her alone. Som pet sitting may be a option bit not on a full time basis. Any ideas how to ease her?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

The biggest thing is not making leaving/homecoming a big deal. Don't get overexcited upon returning home or crating her. In fact don't let her out right away and ignore her for a while when you get home. Release and reward only calm and desireable behavior in the crate. Also make some crate time when you are home so crate doesn't equal being left alone. Hell sleeping in there every night might help, even if its only for a few weeks!

Two very good books on the topic:
Amazon.com: I'll be Home Soon: How to Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety. (9781891767050): Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D.: Books
Amazon.com: Don't Leave Me! Step-by-Step Help for Your Dog's Separation Anxiety (9780981722733): Nicole Wilde: Books

I have heard very good things about the use of the Thundershirt, but have not tried it myself.
Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment

I have used the DAP diffuser and collar for Scout and it really helped, BUT it was an environmental stressor. May not work for your dog if the stress is not environmental.
Dog Appeasing Pheromone Collar - Dog Anxiety

Lastly, make sure you create a stable, predictable routine and give the dog guidelines it has to follow. Dogs feel MUCH more secure and confident with a stable routine and living environment. Practice NILIF if you aren't already and make doubly sure that you are not inadvertantly reinforcing her stress responses. Your guilt is feeding this this vicious cycle, so you have to harden your heart and work on this without guilt in the equasion. More than likely your guilt responses have fed and exacerbated this problem... maybe even created it! So be strong while your working on this.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for you advice  I don't have her in a crate ever she has roam of the main floor at all times. But I do like the advice on not over prasing her when I return and think that will help alot. An your right I may be enforcing her behavior bc it makes me so sad when she cries like that. I know he breed is not known for being alone for long periods of time but atleast to work and back would be good with out worrying she is going to have a heart attack Lolz. 
Thanks again!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog isn't nearly as stressed as yours, but leaving and coming have been a problem. He gets really super excited when I come home and pretty stressed when I leave. 

I do what was suggested - when I leave I never say anything to him, pet him or talk to him. I just walk out the door. Now, he knows when i am getting ready and sometimes starts stressing so I start ignoring him about 15 minutes before I leave. Same thing when i come home - I just ignore him.

He's not completely calm but he's alot better than if I were to talk to him, tell him goodbye or give him alot of attention when i return. 

i know you probably need more than that because while I am gone he is ok, it's just the coming and going that sets him off.


----------

